# ISO help w/A Maze N Pellet Tray



## inchrisin (Jun 14, 2014)

I'm new to the A-Maze-N -Pellet tray, but not new to smoking foods.  I've been having an issue with the tray lately.  The first 3 or 4 hours will go well.  I'll light both ends with a propane torch and I'll let the pellets hold a flame for about 30 seconds to a minute.  I blow the flame out and make sure that the pellets have a strong ember and place the tray in the bottom of the barbecue.  I open the bottom and the top a little to let it breathe.  The smoke that comes out the top is just a little less than if you put a stick on incense in the bbq.  

One thing that I do make sure I do is check to make sure the pellets aren't above the dividing lines.

The tray will burn until just about the first bend in the maze.  The first row on each side will burn out and will not make it to the middle pellets.   I'm curious to know how other people are packing their pellets.

Do you pack them tightly and tamp them down?
Do you pack them loosely so they can breathe better?



Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## salt and pepper (Jun 15, 2014)

Try raising it to get more air flow. Don't pack them down.


----------



## inchrisin (Jun 15, 2014)

Thanks.  I'll prop them up with something like aluminum foil.  I'll also try throwing the pellets in the microwave.  I've read that moisture can be an issue.


----------



## inchrisin (Jul 8, 2014)

I put some cherry pellets in the microwave for a few minutes and they came out almost too hot to handle.  I also pulled the maze up to the main cooking grate and lit it in three different places.  I went through about what should have been 8 hours of smoke in 90 minutes.  Smoke billowed out like crazy!  It was an impressive difference that made some great ribs and some mighty fine chicken salad.


----------



## CraigC (Jul 9, 2014)

inchrisin said:


> I put some cherry pellets in the microwave for a few minutes and they came out almost too hot to handle.  I also pulled the maze up to the main cooking grate and lit it in three different places.  I went through about what should have been 8 hours of smoke in 90 minutes.  Smoke billowed out like crazy!  It was an impressive difference that made some great ribs and some mighty fine chicken salad.



What color was the smoke?


----------

